# How long?



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

How long does it usually take a female guppy to give birth? half an hour ago i spoted 1 fry and haven't seen her give birth to any more?Sorry for the silly questions but i am new at this.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It can go on for days, depending on how safe she feels. She may have eaten the fry also.


----------



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

She still has her black spot and she is still very fat. but no more fry - we have lots of plants in the bottom of the tank for the fry and i have turned off the filter so the fry wont get sucked up.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

The fry may all be hiding in the plants. What other fish do you have in beside her?..maybe they have eaten them.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, it really does depend on a lot of conditions in your tank and all.
Sometimes they shoot them all out after an hour..other times it takes a period of a day or more.


----------

